# 5.4 or 6.8 Gasser



## rainman500_0 (Jan 16, 2008)

I am considering another plow/ daily driver truck. I am thinking Ford F250-F350. I know it sounds dumb but i want power AND mpg without diesel. Any thoughts THANKSussmileyflag


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

rainman500_0;696228 said:


> I am considering another plow/ daily driver truck. I am thinking Ford F250-F350. I know it sounds dumb but i want power AND mpg without diesel. Any thoughts THANKSussmileyflag


Kinda tough to get both without diesel


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

get v8 5.4L with gear ratio 4.10

or V10 6.8L with gear ratio 3.73


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Get the V10. The MPG's will be better then the 5.4 especially when working the truck


----------



## cocco78 (Dec 12, 2003)

The 5.4 won't get much better on mileage and it'll be alot worse towing, unless you go with the 5.4L, 6-speed manual, and 4.10... Seems like most of the guys with the 5.4L's are getting close to 15mpg unloaded highway, and the V10 maybe 13 or 14.. Its so close that I wouldn't even consiser the 5.4 unless it was a hell of a deal.


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

I have both.I prefer the v10 but 5.4 starts better in the cold.Have to plug the v10 more often is all.


----------



## toyman (Dec 4, 2007)

Avoid the 5.4L if you want to tow ANYTHING. The V-10 is the best for both. I can actually get better gas mileage with a V-10 Excursion and 4.30 gears than my 5.4L with the 4.10. Driving both vehicles the same way. 

If you are just going to drive the truck with out towing anything the 5.4 will do ok. I get about 12 mpg not towing, about 9 mpg towing, and about 6 mpg plowing.

Toyman


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

toyman;698109 said:


> Avoid the 5.4L if you want to tow ANYTHING.
> If you are just going to drive the truck with out towing anything the 5.4 will do ok.
> Toyman


I don't agree with this post at all. I tow with my 5.4 and it does excellent!! I tow within my ratings and I have absolutely no problems.

So, why Toyman would use the statement "ANYTHING" is beyond me. I don't mean any disrespect, as this is just a lively defense of a great motor in a great truck.

If you use the 5.4 within it's limits, like any engine (V10 or Diesel) it will do beautifully.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Sweetpete;700001 said:


> I don't agree with this post at all. I tow with my 5.4 and it does excellent!! I tow within my ratings and I have absolutely no problems.
> 
> So, why Toyman would use the statement "ANYTHING" is beyond me. I don't mean any disrespect, as this is just a lively defense of a great motor in a great truck.
> 
> If you use the 5.4 within it's limits, like any engine (V10 or Diesel) it will do beautifully.


You must not have very high expectations if you think that little V8 does excellent


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

why dont you just buy a chevy with a 4.3 sixer... I've beat lots of guys with 5.4 fords... and am getting awsome fuel economy... it tows 6000 lbs. daily with no problems + its got 3.73's and it stays right beside my 5.8 F250 with 4.11's anything more then that is work for the duramax...

If a 5.4 cant tow 6000 lbs. without struggling then its simply a POS and you should be looking at a different truck manufacturer


----------



## Jon Schuler (Oct 14, 2006)

We have an f 350 and f250 both with 5.4s. They are fine for towing if it isnt a huge trailer. We pull Id say around 5-7 K trailer all over the place. No problems. If you plan on pulling a two car hauler or something really heavy-------Diesel! Brother in law had V10, got 7-8 mpg towing, we get about 9-10 with the 5.4s. If you like to mash on the gas get the V10. Just had to put my two cents in.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

6.8 v10 all the way. for the minimal price over the 5.4 your getting a lot more motor. and your truck will actually have a truck frame and suspension under that can handle a plow without help and the frame wont snap on yea unlike other manufacturers ( cough cough )gm)


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

Can-Boy;697878 said:


> I have both.I prefer the v10 but 5.4 starts better in the cold.Have to plug the v10 more often is all.


im curious as to what temps. you are plugging the v10 in at. ive had mine here in the states at -10* f without windchill starting fine. im just curious as to what temps i should be worried about.


----------



## abagoz (Jan 6, 2009)

LawnProLandscapes;701182 said:


> 6.8 v10 all the way. for the minimal price over the 5.4 your getting a lot more motor. and your truck will actually have a truck frame and suspension under that can handle a plow without help and the frame wont snap on yea unlike other manufacturers ( cough cough )gm)


what are you talking about the frame's are all the same from the Diesel to the 5.4L in the Superduty. The only difference is the spring rates and axle ratio's


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

abagoz;704431 said:


> what are you talking about the frame's are all the same from the Diesel to the 5.4L in the Superduty. The only difference is the spring rates and axle ratio's


I think he talk about GM frame bad design that snap frame.

V10 start ok but use more gas for high idle

V8 start ok but not great if it under-29 it have no oil pressure for few mins. that one never have maintain so i can't be sure what other V8 5.4L start that coldest outside.


----------



## abagoz (Jan 6, 2009)

*V10 over V8*

To Clarify! I ment that the Superduty's are much more durable than the Chevy's. Frames have been known to crack on the Chevy trucks, even the 3500 Chevy's. The Superduty (Ford) has the same frames for the F250 and F350. The F450 and F550's are upgraded due to the GVW requirements. For the F250 / F350 the differences are the spring rates. Frame and Axles are the same rates. Applys for all enigne applications..


----------



## taken (Nov 17, 2008)

V10 is a $600 must have option. Most people dealers don't stock them as people mistakenly think they are bad on gas but as the above posts mention, they are only 1-2 mpg less than the 5.4. One post above is off though. If you get the V10 get the 4:30 gears. I am very active on the biggest Ford Truck forum online and the first mod anyone does to a used V10 purchase is change to the 4.30's. If buying new it is always highly recommended to order that way. It is because contrary to conventional wisdom with the V10's size, it does like to rev. Stop over to ford-trucks.com and you will find a ton of info on all your questions!


----------



## VanceTrendov (Jul 29, 2004)

cocco78;696595 said:


> The 5.4 won't get much better on mileage and it'll be alot worse towing, unless you go with the 5.4L, 6-speed manual, and 4.10... Seems like most of the guys with the 5.4L's are getting close to 15mpg unloaded highway, and the V10 maybe 13 or 14.. Its so close that I wouldn't even consiser the 5.4 unless it was a hell of a deal.


My shop guy says the same thing. I just bought an excursion with a 6.8 and it is only getting around 12 empty. I am going to do a tune up and some other simple things. I should be getting better mileage, i drive like a 80 year old grandma. I dont accelerate heavy, i dont drive more then 60mph, and i never let it idle.

We will see after the tune up.

Vance


----------



## Evan528 (Jan 12, 2000)

Vance, You should be pretty pleased getting 12GPM... thats more then my 5.4 gets. I dont think anything you do will increase that significantly.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

VanceTrendov;711528 said:


> My shop guy says the same thing. I just bought an excursion with a 6.8 and it is only getting around 12 empty. I am going to do a tune up and some other simple things. I should be getting better mileage, i drive like a 80 year old grandma. I dont accelerate heavy, i dont drive more then 60mph, and i never let it idle.
> 
> We will see after the tune up.
> 
> Vance


Wow that worst. I get 14.5 mpg with 01 F250 supercrew cab with long bed.

Did you keep rpm under 1,800? That what I did but SLOW.


----------



## Can-Boy (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi Lawn pro.I always plug my v10 in at -20 or colder.It will not start at -25 without being plugged in.PS I got frost bite on my cheeks this weekend while out snowmobiling.


----------



## snow game (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got a new F250 w/ 5.4 so far its been a pig on gas. If you can trust the digital read out (I haven't had a chance to actually check it myself yet) I'm getting 8.4mpg avg. The truck only has 1200 miles on it and when I first got it it was only getting 5 mpg. My buddy says its still new and should continue to improve. The 8.4 reading was today driving city and hwy with the plow on it (Fisher XLS which I love)
My last truck was and 06 350 w/ the 6.0 diesel which gets 14mpg. I love the new truck, but do notice that its working harder going up hill on the hwy with the plow on it. As far as pushing snow, its nice to be able to go fast in reverse again and the 5.4 will push all the snow the plow can hold.


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

*5.4 Gasser with 4.56 gears*

Hey, new member here..1st post...I have a 2006 F250 5.4 Gasser that came stock with 3.73's. I previously had a 2003 F350 6.0 Diesel and when I got the 06 5.4 the power was night and day IMO...I soon after put 4.56 gears in my truck ( I also have lift and larger tires) which is the reason for 4.56 and not 4.30's. The power now is great, when plowing it pushes anything our V10 Dump Truck (F350) does..wesport...gas mileage is a little better then the F350 Dump..best upgrade I got...Helps push around that 8' HD Fisher Plow...I agree with some of the guys in the sense if you want to pull trailers without watching your fuel gauge needle drop, get the diesel...my next truck I will be going back to diesel...: ussmileyflag

Luke


----------



## Eronningen (Dec 20, 2008)

taken;705901 said:


> V10 is a $600 must have option. Most people dealers don't stock them as people mistakenly think they are bad on gas but as the above posts mention, they are only 1-2 mpg less than the 5.4. One post above is off though. If you get the V10 get the 4:30 gears. I am very active on the biggest Ford Truck forum online and the first mod anyone does to a used V10 purchase is change to the 4.30's. If buying new it is always highly recommended to order that way. It is because contrary to conventional wisdom with the V10's size, it does like to rev. Stop over to ford-trucks.com and you will find a ton of info on all your questions!


Why is this so important?


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Just sayin that if you want to be hauling everyday, V10 is superior, not saying it cant be done with a stock 5.4, because mine is fully capable, but it sucked before the gear change. I can run with the V10's now, but only cause of my upgrades, If you have the choice go to the V10 if your not considering diesel. Unless you wanna do upgrades!


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

Milwaukee;696268 said:


> get v8 5.4L with gear ratio 4.10
> 
> or V10 6.8L with gear ratio 3.73


I have the 3v 5.4 with the 3.73 and it sucks. No power and mileage sucks.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

I think a few of the guys here who bought the V8 with 3:73 obviously didn't do their homework, so they claim that the vehicle and it's setup suck, when in reality, they should have studied a little more before setting down their money on something not up to the task they were asking it to do.

In other words, if you use the vehicle within the limits of its purpose, you will be more than satisfied. If you don't know your limits, than go with something bigger than you need.

Very simple.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

RobbieB;716960 said:


> I have the 3v 5.4 with the 3.73 and it sucks. No power and mileage sucks.


you could swap to 4.30 it will improve much

I did plow with V8 with 4.10 I say it work ok no power problem but it would spin before it run out power.

If it were me I would like both.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

*Not to sound silly BUT.........................*

Why would i buy a heavy truck and worry about gas mileage??????? wanna get power and decent mileage, get a diesel, you can find good deals on used ones, get a 7.3l. the 5.4l isnt worth putting in a heavy truck, they should just put the v10 in, i have had many and some of the comments here are just crazy, im gonna keep my truck under 1800 rpm's for why???

You want mileage ? buy a ranger.................

Im sure i will step on toes but this is my 2 cents, and yes i own a 5.4 , v-10, 7.3l , 6.0l and a 5.8l. all gassers are about the same, diesels are close but the 7.3l rules


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

SweetPete-

I bought an affordable truck for my budget, has nothing to do with doing my homework, I knew what to expect from the 3.73's in a 5.4, essentially thats a highway driving set-up, which is why I went ahead with a gear swap. Buying used doesnt always allow you the option of getting exactly what you are looking for, but a good truck for a good deal instead. 2006 F250 never plowed with 10,000 miles on it. How can you go wrong? Does everything I need it to with my 4.56 gears....Including running with the V10's! 



wesport ussmileyflag


----------



## jkopecky (Jan 14, 2009)

I had a 99 F250 extended cab 8' box, 4.10 rear with the 5.4l. I ran it in the mountains pulling my camper and it did ok. It would run the speed limit up the grades but I wouldn't try passing any one. In Wisconsin pulling my 3500# boat upnorth was effortless but mileage was not very good. It avg about 12mpg on the highway and only went down. I had a western plow on it for the wisconsin winters. No issues there. Just sold it this past August w 87k miles as I replaced it with an 08 F250 Crew 8' box with the 6.4 Diesel. The $$ was a steal or I would still be driving my 99. If it one of the older 5.4L be aware they were notorious for throwing spark plugs. I had only one plug go early in its life but that was it.

Jim


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

I have a buddy whos truck just threw a plug in it, was an 01 or 02 F250 SD. 5.4. Never heard of that until his went. He had thought the engine was junk, just cut out on him drivin down the road, wouldnt stay runnin. But all is good now, its fixed and plowin


----------



## Frozen001 (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a 5.4L with the 4.10 axles in my 08... going from my GMC with a 6.0L (again with 4.10s in the axles)... the 5.4L is a dog while towing.... knowing that I would have gone for the v-10...

First trip I took towing was with a 22' Sunline TT and my father was behind me towing a 25' Airstream TT with a 1500 Chevy with a 5.3L. First grade we came he caught right up to me. Towing the same setup with my GMC I would have pulled away from him.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

T&MSnowman...I didn't mean any disrespect. And I understand buying a truck used. I'm just saying that nobody should throw a vehicle under the bus because it's not giving them the desired performance that is out of that vehicle's parameters.

It seems like alot of guys I talk to don't know the limits of a truck. They figure that since it's a 3/4 or 1 ton and 4x4, then it must be able to pull a house and push an iceberg. 

I absolutely LOVE my 5.4, even with the 3:73 gearing. I might like the 4:10 gearing better, but for my situation, it's perfect. So, I just wanted to defend a perfectly capable setup from some guys who need more than they bought. That's all.


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

Sweetpete;718624 said:


> T&MSnowman...I didn't mean any disrespect. And I understand buying a truck used. I'm just saying that nobody should throw a vehicle under the bus because it's not giving them the desired performance that is out of that vehicle's parameters.
> 
> It seems like alot of guys I talk to don't know the limits of a truck. They figure that since it's a 3/4 or 1 ton and 4x4, then it must be able to pull a house and push an iceberg.
> 
> I absolutely LOVE my 5.4, even with the 3:73 gearing. I might like the 4:10 gearing better, but for my situation, it's perfect. So, I just wanted to defend a perfectly capable setup from some guys who need more than they bought. That's all.


No direspect taken...I agree with you that if somebody goes into the dealership with a blindfold on with out the slightest clue in the world what they need or are looking for then they can blame no one but themselves for their regretful purchase..!

Kinda like when the elections come up..people dont wanna vote or look into the runners, but they sure as hell wanna b*tch about who got in and the things they are doing that they dont like..same concept..ha


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

T&MSnowMan;719236 said:


> Kinda like when the elections come up..people dont wanna vote or look into the runners, but they sure as hell wanna b*tch about who got in and the things they are doing that they dont like..same concept..ha


LOL...I couldn't have put it better myself. Well said, T&MSnowman.

And you're right about walking into a dealership with a blindfold on. If there's one thing I've learned about dealers, they don't care about selling you what you need, they only care about selling you what they have. Sheez.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

Sweetpete;717386 said:


> I think a few of the guys here who bought the V8 with 3:73 obviously didn't do their homework, so they claim that the vehicle and it's setup suck, when in reality, they should have studied a little more before setting down their money on something not up to the task they were asking it to do.
> 
> In other words, if you use the vehicle within the limits of its purpose, you will be more than satisfied. If you don't know your limits, than go with something bigger than you need.
> 
> Very simple.


Simple thing is is that some of the guys whom you're refering to didn't have a choice. In my case this is my company truck that was bought for me. I told my boss I wanted a stroker.


----------



## FIREDUDE26 (Jan 17, 2003)

Sweetpete;719570 said:


> LOL...I couldn't have put it better myself. Well said, T&MSnowman.
> 
> And you're right about walking into a dealership with a blindfold on. If there's one thing I've learned about dealers, they don't care about selling you what you need, they only care about selling you what they have. Sheez.


AMEN to that, most trucks dont come with the 4.10's the 3.73 are popular so if you went into buy one and not order it it could skip right by you, it sure did me. I needed a truck asap so i went to dealer got on his puter and found the exact truck but it had the 3.73 not a 4.10, so i said no big deal ill just chip it and that will help. WRONG. my fault, i still love the truck bedause it does look good and ride nice, but no trailer power.


----------



## suzuki0702 (Apr 6, 2008)

Triple L;700721 said:


> why dont you just buy a chevy with a 4.3 sixer... I've beat lots of guys with 5.4 fords... and am getting awsome fuel economy... it tows 6000 lbs. daily with no problems + its got 3.73's and it stays right beside my 5.8 F250 with 4.11's anything more then that is work for the duramax...
> 
> If a 5.4 cant tow 6000 lbs. without struggling then its simply a POS and you should be looking at a different truck manufacturer


are you serious? a 4.3 lol whats htat thing got 112 hp and it weighs 3000lbs. gimme a break dude. theres a reason they put the 5.4 in a 3/4 ton. it'll work all day long at 5k rpm and do it for 250,000 miles. its not the strongest motor out there but it will outlast and rod pushing chevy gaurenteed. ever owned a 5.4? no so dont talk your opinion because your statements are invalid.my little v8 has towed well over 12k pounds with no problems.


----------



## Sweetpete (Jul 11, 2005)

There's alot of truth to what Suzuki 0702 said. That 5.4 is a VERY reliable, well built motor that will last and last. I wouldn't argue with him there.


----------



## T&MSnowMan (Jan 14, 2009)

I havent had a single problem with my 5.4. I have a 2006 F250SD with an 8ft plow...In the other three seasons Im pullin a trailer 5 1/2 hours up to man a couple times a month..again..no problems...I do have 4.56 gears in it...but my point is that the engine is reliable...And for you guys goin to the dealer not knowing what gears you have in it, or those salesmen who have no idea..its simple..check out the stamped tag hanging from one of your differential cover bolts. Will tell ya right there!


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

Triple L;700721 said:


> why dont you just buy a chevy with a 4.3 sixer... I've beat lots of guys with 5.4 fords... and am getting awsome fuel economy... it tows 6000 lbs. daily with no problems + its got 3.73's and it stays right beside my 5.8 F250 with 4.11's anything more then that is work for the duramax...
> 
> If a 5.4 cant tow 6000 lbs. without struggling then its simply a POS and you should be looking at a different truck manufacturer


Put the crack pipe down and go get some coffee. LMAO best joke I have seen in quite some time.

Now for the original question, follow the majority of posts on here. Get the V-10, I have owned both and as soon as you throw even #500 in the back the V-10 will get better milage than the 5.4. The 5.4 isn't a bad motor, but it is just always working in a 3/4 or 1 ton. The V-10 plays with the wieght. If your looking for power and milage, you have only one choice, and that is diesel. I get a new truck about every 2-3 yrs and I have owned them all. If you work a truck on a regular basis gas engines are a joke. I will never go from diesel to gas now that I have owned a few diesels. I don't care what you do, unloaded, loaded, plowing, or pulling trailers, diesel will get better milage and have more power to do it. I pull 20K on a regular basis and I get 9-11 mpg vs. the 4 mpg I got with my V-10. Out plowing I use between 1.25-1.5 gph in the diesel vs. the 2.5 gph I got with the V-10.


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

5.4 Doest better on gas but doesnt have the power the V10 does. I get 9 MPG towing 4k all day. With no trailer on driving like a grandma i can get 12 MPG but not any better than that.


----------

